# Brand new to hts systems



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

i want to get a new setup and like most people i dont have alot of money to start, what would be your first step in a new home theater system. Im looking for a start up for $400 mainly to be used for movies, and video gaming, it currently have an old Sony STR-SE501 which i love but its very old but still works great i was thinking of just maybe new speakers then when i have more money get a better receiver, but again any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You could start off with something like SVS's 5.0 Speaker Package for 399: http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm
Very high quality speakers at an excellent price. They absolutely trounce HTIB (Home Theater in a Box)
Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

has anyone heard anything about the klipsch hd theater 500 or 300


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am familiar with the Klipsch Systems. It is certainly another way to go. What I do not like about them is they have Spring Clip Terminals rather than Binding Posts.

If you have a chance, read the reviews for the SVS Package. They really are quality Speakers and I personally believe them to be of a higher quality than the Klipsch Systems you are looking at.
Here is a review:http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/svs_sbs01_pb10nsd.htm
The Klipsch System uses 2 1/2 inch inch drivers while the SVS uses 5.25" Drivers. The SVS's are real Speakers and not Micro Speakers that must be used with a Subwoofer to get full sound. Don't get me wrong, the SVS's really do benefit from a Subwoofer, but they are much more able Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I will second that recommendation for the SVS speakers. Honestly, Klipsch speakers are not my favorite brand because they are excessively bright to my ears. I like an accurate speaker, but Klipsch are fatiguing to listen to for long periods of time.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

ill definately look into those speakers


----------

